# repost list of hypnotists by city? (old thread)



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

please repost IBS hypnotists thread by city. Naturally, being Joan Gregg, Ilost the name and phone number.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Joanne..Check out this: for information on hypnotherapists, Eric recommends this site: www.aaph.org Also, I bumped up the questions to ask thread for ya..Hope this helps







------------------Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I also recommend this if your searching for a personal hypnotherapist. These people have been trained for IBS. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2001)

i do hypnotherapy for ibs and am in the middle of Tennessee. Also, now that the current information is generally available to psychologist, almost any psychologist should know ibs and might be qualified to deal with the problem. If someone is looking they should find a lisenced practitioner who is approved by their insurance.tom


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thanks to all of you, I re-found (is there such a word) the person I had found before!thanx,Joan


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bump For Joan


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

JoanGood Luck with finding someone more in tune to meet your needs,I'm rooting for ya! Clair


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thank you, thank you. I should've run a search myself. Be careful entrusting your children to teachers these days!


----------

